# Jurijs mit is doing a live Aquascape event



## Greenfinger2 (14 Feb 2016)

Hi All, Jurijs Mit is doing a live streaming Aquascape event 

Starts at 7pm GMT and 8pm CEM time. 27/2/16

Link 
https;//livestream.com/sharkbite/aquascaping 

I will be watching for sure


----------



## Jur4ik (20 Feb 2016)

thanks for sharing Roy


----------

